# Lantern Marines: Trials of Luminos (recruitment)



## DasOmen

Luminos, known as the lost forgeworld of the lantern marines is a swarming and writhing wreck of it's former self. the tropical and highly volcanic forge world was lost in the tyranid invasion of their home sub sector. what many would consider Luminos' rings to be nothing more than a natural belt of asteroids, closer inspection would reveal the corpses of dozens of star ships turning the rings of Luminos into one large scrap yard. while the tyranids no longer control Luminos, the memory of their control still scars the mind of the lantern marines, as it was only with the total abandonment of the codex that they were able to drive the tyranids from the planet. ever since, Luminos has acted as a proving ground for Veteran hopefuls who would wish to prove themselves worthy of the title veteran. the trials sound simple enough, go down to the planet, and recover three items, but things are not so simple. 

the would be kahiko, or veteran in the words of other chapters, are dropped on the planet via drop pod. the return to the fleet is an entirely diffrent matter. there is only one space port on Luminos that was not outright destroyed by the invasion... this space port is now in the very heart of the feral tyranid territory, and in order to escape, the marine must not only recover the three peaces of wargear, fight through the hardened tyranid swarms, but also feed and fuel an assembly process to construct a single shuttle all the while the ravenous beasts swarm their location. 

this test is not a easy one, and all too often, the veteran hopefuls don't return. 


Today would be no diffrent. a new group of Nomonies have acquired anough emblems of tribute from their battle brothers to grant them access to the lost forge world of Luminos, a epic endeavor that is not taken lightly in the chapter, for like most other chapters, to become a veteran, one must be truly deserving of the title. However things are not the same for this Trial... for this trial the lantern marines have granted a nearly unheard of honor to battle brothers from another chapter who have proved themselves without a shadow of a doubt, just as deserving of this honor to the lantern marines... joining the veteran hopefuls are two marines from separate chapters... who despite being warned that they may die and would never again be able to return to their chapter if they did on the planet... have decided to take the lantern marines up of the trials. 

through arogance, overconfidence, ignorance, or through a bond betwene chapters and marines, two marines not of the lantern chapter have decided to partake in the trials... their reasons are their own, and the lanterns are not the type to denie them a chance to become kahiko even if the other marines, the brothers from another chapter, do not see it as such.

=========================================================

It is better to burn out than fade away
=========================================================​
if you're not sure who the lantern marines are, or would like some more information on them, please go here for more information. 
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=97737

the lantern marines are not a "offical" chapter as per gamesworkshop, they are a custom chapter i created. i also created a contest to devolope the look to them, unfortunately that contest flopped as people fergot to submit their final works by the due date. never the less that thread still has a lot of usefull information for you to potentialy use to help craft your character or to simply keep in mind.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=98844

now this is me giving you the reins. this is me stepping back, having a open mind, and allowing you all to experiment with the chapter and make your own character. your reasons for being nominated are your own, your history is your own. so if you're playing a lantern, you're playing your character not "my" character. if you're playing one of the two other marines from a diffrent chapter, well you already know what to expect. but know that i'm keeping a very open mind about any characters submitted to this RP. 

now mind you even though i have a open mind i'm still not going to just blindly accacpt profiles. most of the slots are first come first serve, such as the two marines from a diffrent chapter. but as long as you make the profile believeable and not you're the second god emperor of mankind, you should be good. no winning orks over by giving them candy and no sleeping around with eldar wemon...the latter would get you shot, the former would would get you shootaed once they were out of candy. but you guys and gals get the just here. 

the main thing i ask is attempt, make some attempt to keep a small amount of flavor of the "orange" marines in your characters (the two using the other chapter marines ignore this). other than that, and i cant stress this enough
HAVE FUN!!!
OK corny bits aside, seriously try and have fun here.

i'm going to try and shoot for a update once a week on Sundays.

_*and by the throne people, if you have a question ask me. *_
=========================================================​ never give up, never surrender!
=========================================================​Username: 

Name: chapter appropriate please. no bob or tom.

Age:you're old enough to be nominated as a veteran, you've gone through several years with the nominated helm but you aren't at veteran status yet. max age is now around 200. to be over you must have a very good reason to be over.

Chapter: for most it's lantern. for 2, and it's first come first serve it's your choice (with the acceptation being the angry marines)

Marine Type: what kind of marine are you? yes even librarians go on this, as well as their priests. no sternguard ect. only basic.

Appearance:

Armor: be reasonable. also, if you don't take care of it in appearance, please also include descriptions of your tattoos. 

Personality: a lot of RPs are fond of this bit, figured i'd add it here too. 

Expectations: what is your marine expecting from the trial? what are his thoughts on it? many of you have been working towards this, two of you have just been given the "honor". 

Biography: please include some information as to A how you were recruited to the lanterns, B your trials, C early years, D how you were nominated for veteran status. for the two marines who arent of the lantern chapter, please replace how you were nominated with what you did to earn the "honor" of the trial

WARGEAR: be reasonable and remember, most of you come equipped with two of the lantern marine's signature lantern that is "unique" to your marine type. 

=========================================================​ In Fire you shall burn!
=========================================================​ 9 slots total.
Slots
_ Tactical
_ "career scout" Arete Kastor of the lantern marines
_ Devastator Taelos Palenikana of the lantern marines
_ Techmarine
_Apothocary Craetus Vorentis of the Ultra Marines
_ Librarian Decado Lyanor of the blood angels
_ Librarian
_apothecary
_ Kahuna Kaila Hide of the lantern chapter


----------



## Angel Encarmine

You know i HAVE to get in on this one omen :biggrin: i want to reserve librarian slot..... will have a char up tomorrow


----------



## DasOmen

thank you kindly angel, and now, for those of you wishing to put a image to the text, i give you what i could actually do with the game SpaceMarine

mind you due to limitations i cant run them with a custom badge...yet. also the "tattoos" are missing on the armor because cant have custom textures. but it's a decent base... and yes i actually run that in multiplayer...


----------



## jonileth

Since the other game is closed, I will post this here for consideration.

Username: jonileth
Name: Craetus Vorentis
Age: 634 (By the Grace of the Emperor)
Chapter: Ultramarines

Expectation: Craetus has served with many a Brother-Chapter, earning him a great deal of respect by those he has aided in the many campaigns he has been apart of. His close ties with the Lantern Marines for the better part of four decades earned him an invitation to Luminos. His skills as an Apothecary being as they are, he was a good choice to go with the Veteran hopefuls, and his prowess in battle a good match for the challenges ahead.

Craetus has participated in several campaigns with the Lantern Marines, most of them successful. Even in the ones that fared not so well, the Apothecary has held his Brethren in good esteem. Though his own Chapter speaks in hushed tones regarding the methods and practices of the Lantern Chapter, ones highly opposed to the Codex they hold sacred, having seen them in action Craetus has come to accept that though their methods are different the end results matter more. He does not, however, speak such things aloud, as many would think him mad if they heard him say such things.

Appearance: Wears the White coloring of the Apothecary. His Prime Helix, a brilliant red with a pair of Imperial Golden Wings to each side. In the center of his chest plate’s Aquila wings sits an Iron Skull, paying tribute to his time spent as a Sergeant during a campaign in the fringes of Segmentus Ultima during the first century of his service to the Ultramarines. His armor also bears several Electrum Purity Seals which bear passages of many of the Litanies passed on to him before difficult battles.

Armor MK: Mark 7 ‘Errant’ Armor

Weapons: Ultima Pattern Bolter, painted in the colors of the Ultramarines, and it bears a Prime Helix of the same type worn on his shoulder plate.

Power Sword, a weapon he was gifted with after his 500th year of service to the Ultramarines. The weapon is kept in a ceremonial sheath, having only been drawn a handful of times since it was gifted to him.

Narthecium, the tool of his trade has seen just as many mercy killings as it has been used as a deadly weapon against the enemies of the Emperor. It has been modified to house a much larger carnifex than most standard Apothecaries wield. On more than one occasion it has meant the difference between victory and death.

Type: Apothecary

Biography: Craetus was born on Macragge, his beginnings no less humble than any other boy on the planet. His family had served the Emperor for generations on end, though none had ever been called upon to be a part of the Ultramarines. When he was selected for service, it filled his family with great joy, something that has been carried in Craetus’ heart all throughout his time with the Chapter.

His trials were of the standard sort and his time with the Scout Company very unremarkable. His ability to heal, however, did not escape the notice of the Apothecary assigned to his Company, and it wasn’t too long after he was given full Battle-Brother status that Craetus found himself donning the white armor himself.

The training that he endured to become a full-fledged Apothecary was a challenge, one that his natural healing talents rose to but could only barely keep up with. There were several points in his training that he felt the urge to quit and return to the rank and file as a simple Astartes. His mentor, Apothecary Gregorian Forres, managed to push him through each patch of doubt and lead him to become an Apothecary his Chapter could be proud of.

Centuries of battle, and dozens of bloody and protracted campaigns against Chaos, Xenos, and Orcs alike gave him a vast array of experience, both as a healer and a leader. In a particularly long and daunting campaign along the fringes of Segmentus Ultima, Craetus was forced to take command of a squad of his brethren, a move that earned him not only much respect from his fellow Battle-Brothers, but the Iron Skull, which he still wears on his armor despite having never commanded another squad since.

On his 500th anniversary, the Captain of the 6th Company bestowed upon him a Power Sword, a sacred relic from the Armory that had been resting there for several hundred years. The sword itself had been wielded by a Veteran Apothecary, one who’s valor and dedication to his Chapter and the Emperor stood uncontested long after his death in the service of Macragge. Craetus treats the weapon like the sacred artifact it is, wielding it only to defend his injured fellows, and even then he has only used it a handful of times against the most vile of enemies.

Craetus at one time was just as eager to throw himself into combat to deal the Emperor’s Fury to those for whom he fought. Age, however, has tempered the Apothecary and given him insight into battle that has seen many an Ultramarine seek him out for advice and wisdom. Craetus has often been heard joking that his calling as an Apothecary came a day earlier than that of the Chaplin’s service, as he has found himself mending both physical and spiritual wounds with his calm demeanor and his passionate devotion to the cause.


----------



## DasOmen

got two people, ok so you dont see the second yet because he's working on a profile. but we got two, just need a few more. i'm willing to start this off with three and add more later.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Yeah i will have the blood angel up soon omen, just gotta make sure i add everything in but i AM working on it:grin:


----------



## DasOmen

now we just need some orange marines to fill the bin... where's calafornia when you need it, i hear they have a lot of orange pickers there.


----------



## Santaire

Wow, an apothecary who's almost as old as Logan Grimnar. You sure that's not pushing it a bit Jonileth?

Edit: If allowed, I'd like to reserve a tactical marine slot, sergeant if possible. Just gotta check on my current rp status


----------



## DasOmen

now i think we all know i'm no expert on marines. my table top army is in fact an entire 2k army of nothing but gretchin with bomb packs... specificaly specked out so that yes, when they die they explode. and a 2k army of tau, mostly stealth suits... and a single manta. so yes, i play tau and ork, not in a manner where i expect to win, hell my gretchen army killed my ally necron player by mistake once... blasted deep strike failures.... but main thing is i'm primaraly a tau and ork guy. currently building a aux army of tau using just kroot, vespid, gue'vesa, and the new lizzard race... well i say new because i just saw em in the store the other day... you guys probabaly knew about them for a long ass fucking time. me not so much. 

when it comes to marines i try to be knoledgeable. i thaught his age was a bit high myself but then i remember, my knoledge level is rather low. mind you i do a lot of reserche. took me a long time to design and build the lanterns... mind you they're a bit campy with the aloha slash 80s metal idea... but at least i didn't go with my origional idea to have their upper leggings be zebra stripe, their lower legs black, their boots red, chest black, arms silver, with a helmet that was bone white with kiss face paint on it. i'm glad i scrapped that one. 

i'm also working on another batch of marines just to contenue my attempt to write a bit of fan fluff for a group of marines who are heavy after the egyptians and their art style. coming up with a name for them isn't easy... definately going to have gold and green with a bit of maroon or dull red in their paint sceme though. but that's asside from the point. 

sanatire if you belive his age is a bit too high, your input is actualy welcome on that. i'm not saying that to shut you up or anything to that reguard, it's more so that i admit my knoledge on the subject of space marines age is limited, for instance i'm aware they live for a long ass time and every century of service they get a metal studd in their head, but avarage age, not so much. 

also as for what books i read, i'm TRYING to find space marine books. unfortunately my local book store only has the guard stuff.


----------



## Santaire

Just check lexicanium. Dante's the oldest non-dreadnought space marine at about 1100 and Grimnar's been great wolf for 7 centuries. My biggest problem is that he is over 600 yrs old and that makes him roughly the same age as Calgar if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## darkreever

For most chapters who can trace their genetic legacy back to the likes of Dorn, Guilliman, and Johnson marines are capable of living and fighting to ages in excess of five hundred. However, for these chapters when a marine enters his sixth century of life, even his superhuman body may begin to degenerate and so the chapters apothecarion will keep a closer eye on them. There does come a point when a marine's body will fail him and he is no longer capable of fighting at the forefront with his brothers of the chapter. Instead he is given the honour of passing on his knowledge and experiences to the next generations of the chapter.

Some may see it as a little less glorious than fighting and dieing in the name of your chapter. But honestly, you have fought the enemies of man for hundreds of years and now you are being charged to ensure that future generations can do the things you did, or at least come close. There is much honour in that.


Other chapters, such as the Blood Angels, Space Wolves, and Salamanders (I believe) are noted for having longer lifespans. This is especially so for the Blood Angels, with Dante reputedly being chapter master for more than a thousand years. (Thats 1100 years as chapter master, there is likely +150 years on top of that.)

As for the Raven Guard, Iron Hands, and White Scars; there isn't quite so much on them and for that I do not know. (Though given the propensity of the Iron Hands to replace their flesh with mechanical, I would say that they are capable of experiencing long lifespans, maybe on par with the Blood Angels or better.



So a 634 year old Ultramarine is possible, though when it comes to playing the character his body will likely be starting to exhibit some signs of degradation. (Though as an apothecary, this is something he would be aware of and possibly even be able to hide with drug stimulants, but that would only ever be a temporary fix at best.)


----------



## DasOmen

so dark reaver, being the fluff buff you are, what would you suggest as a more plausible age? now mind you according to your statement there it is possible, difficult to play properly but possible.

and yes, i know i cant get you to join, you already stated your displeasure with this RP in the interest check, my apologies that this thread doesn't suit your tastes by the way.


----------



## darkreever

DasOmen said:


> so darkreever what would you suggest as a more plausible age? now mind you according to your statement there it is possible, difficult to play properly but possible.


If you wanted the age to go down then cutting it in half would likely suffice, maybe even reduce by as much as 350 years. (That would have the character between the ages of 280 and 320.)


Consider this for when deciding on the age of a marine:
-Aspirant at the age of 13-16
-Training and surgeries +8-10 years (note that in the second half of this you are a scout and are sent out on missions by many chapters)
-Earn black carapace 1-3 years (to become a full battle brother, for many chapters, your age can vary from 22 to 29)
-Initial training (rotation from tactical to devastator to assault squad) +10-15 years

By the age range of 32-44 you are not only a full battle brother, but you have had the additional training in the three squad types so that your skills can be best put to use. From here, its really a matter of what you want your character to have done. 

Someone who is double that age might be considered a veteran of his squad, possibly even its sergeant if the previous one fell in battle. Doubling that you are more than likely a company veteran, as you have surpassed a century of service and making way to the second one. At this point you would have the ear of your captain, assuming you are of the rank of sergeant, and be considered amongst his company heads.

And at double that age you are more than likely a chapter veteran serving the chapter for nearly 250-350 years. There is every chance the first captain and chapter master are aware of your deeds.

Anything older than that and the likelyhood of a marine not being part of the first company, a captain, or member of the reclusium, apothecarion, librarium, or personal honour guard of the chapter master is unlikely. And in the case of the librarians, chaplains, and apothecaries you would be a highly ranked one at that.


----------



## DasOmen

right, i'm adding the maximum cap now. i'll request that the ultra doctor lower his age to more fit in line with the new data that has come to my attention. as always mister darkreEver (put in that second E this time.... ) your advice and expertise is always welcome and encouraged... and once again i do apologize about not being able to make a RP that fits your pallet and RP dietary concerns.


----------



## DasOmen

still waiting for some profiles guys and girls.


----------



## brendxb

I'm defiantly gonna try and post a character also is the devastator still open and can he hold an autocannon.

and just because it has to be said ( no intended offense to anyone if I somehow offend anyone) who's wearing the red shirt/ giant Armour randomly painted red against regulation


----------



## Captain Stillios

Name: Decado Lyanor

Age: 198

Chapter: Blood Angels

Marine Type: Librarian (Epistolary)

Expectations: Decado expects to further the bonds of friendship and brotherhood between the Blood Angels and the Lantern Marines as well as to improve his own worth and earn his veteran status.

Biography: Decado was born to a small wandering tribe on Baal and was the only candidate out of ten from that tribe that survived the journey to Angels Fall, once he completed the trials including standing without food or sleep for three days in the great chapel Decado was placed inside of a Golden Sarcophagus. However, Decado woke from his year long sleep several days early, as the claustraphobic darkness pressed down on him threatening his sanity somthing inside him gave and the lid of the coffin blew off in a huge explosion. Sanguinary Priests were summoned along with the Chief Librarian himself. It was discovered then that Decado was a Beta/Gamma level psyker and he was then taken for training by the Librarius.
For the following twenty years Decado underwent both the ususal Scout training and the training of a Lexicanum, after the twenty years were up Decado was promoted to Codicer and underwent his first combat as a full Astartes alongside his master Epistolary Remus.

A Chaos incursion had penetrated deep into the Imperium and Astartes were called in to defend a valuable Forge World. For three weeks the Fith company and the Librarians held off the Chaos Guardsman, but then, appearing from a newly opened warp rift stepped a new challenge. Chaos Space Marines of the Word Bearers legion led by a mighty Daemon Prince. Remus, Decado and the companies two assault squads were closest at the time and charged into combat trying to stop the threat, no match for one of the Lords of Chaos Remus was struck down like a child as one of the assault squads were swarmed by berzerkers and all but three marines of the other were killed.
As the Daemon Prince turned his gaze on Decado a blood curdling roar went up and eleven black armoured figures barreled into the Daemon knocking it from its feet. The Death Company slaughtered their way through the Word Bearers untill only the Prince and his five Chosen warriors still stood, the last of the Death Company were cut down but not before they dragged down three of the choosen. As the Prince fell Decado siezed the oppurtunity and leaped upon the fallen form, he hacked his power sword into its neck. However this only wounded the monster and it staggered to its feet and vanished in the flare of a teleport. The Chaos forces soon broke and the battle was won.

Remus's fallen form was interred into one of the Chapters Dreadnoughts and they returned to Baal, for another hundred years they fought over hundreds of battle fields as Master and Student untill Remus's mighty form was ripped apart by a Tyranid Carnifex while the Fifth company were fighting alongside the Lantern Marines, Decado exacted revenge on the Carnifex with one mighty blow of his force sword, enraged by his masters death he fought alongside the Captains command squad for the rest of the battle, taking up the company standerd when the bearer was killed and defending it with such dedication and heroism that the Lantern Marines have invited him to their trials. Following the battle Decado was promoted to Epistolary and granted the Iron Halo.

Decado Has also spent several years in the Death Watch gathering alot of experiance in fighting tyranids, orks and all manner of Xenos. He was also part of the strike team aboard the Sin of Damnation.

Although decades of training have tempered his reckless nature he is still prone to acts of recklessness and so when asked to take part in the veteran trials he did not hesitate n accepting.
Expectations: Decado does not expect much from the trial

Apperance: Tall for an Astartes Decado's body is covered in scars from many wars. Decado has shoulder length blonde hair and blue eyes, his fangs are slightly longer than usual for a blood angel. All of his equipment is standard colours.

Equipment: Power Armour, Psychic hood

Weapons: Force Sword, Infurnus Pistol, Storm Shield

Hope this is alright.


----------



## DasOmen

little music for thaught guys and gals!






all lantern positions are still open! i'm interested in seeing how someone would do a lantern librarian. if we get just one more, i'll give this one a good start and set things in motion. after that other people are welcome to "drop pod in" so to speak.


----------



## darkreever

Das, you do realize that you seem to have missed a character?

Not that its my call or anything, but having looked the sheet over it seems to need quite a bit of work.


----------



## DasOmen

oh i'm aware i missed one from adding it to the list. this is just me pestering people who may have shown some intrest in the past.


----------



## Santaire

Captain Stillios, Blood Angels don't have fangs. That's space wolves


----------



## darkreever

Santaire said:


> Captain Stillios, Blood Angels don't have fangs. That's space wolves


Yes and no.

Keep in mind that one of the original concepts of the Blood Angels was space marine vampires, something that has remained mostly untouched over the years (there thirst for blood and physical beauty come from a particular theme after all.)

In older fluff I remember some of the eldest members of the chapter, or some of the marines more prone to bouts of the red thirst, did eventually gain sets of fangs. I do believe it is an image GW has since turned away from, but elements of it still linger in the chapters history.


----------



## Captain Stillios

Blood Angels usually have fangs as far as I know, not as pronounced as Space Wolves but they do have them. (Blood Angels Omnibus and Last Ed codex)


----------



## Santaire

Oh, my mistake.

Just the few sites I checked said that Mephiston was the only one that looked like he had fangs and that if you looked really close then they were just very sharp teeth.


----------



## darkreever

Santaire said:


> Oh, my mistake.
> 
> Just the few sites I checked said that Mephiston was the only one that looked like he had fangs and that if you looked really close then they were just very sharp teeth.


Thats because the fangs of the Space Wolves are the real deal, true canines. The Blood Angels have the more subtle ones, they may become more prominent over time but generally do not.


----------



## DasOmen

also captain, the only reason your character hasn't been approved yet is you didn't follow the the character chart.


----------



## Captain Stillios

Sorry, was in kind of a rush when I put it together  Will fix it by tomorow


----------



## brendxb

soz been taking a while. Things keep coming up but I promise I'll have it up before the end of the week end.


----------



## DasOmen

captain your changes look decent enough to me, if there is something wrong fluff wise with the profile i'm not seeing it, then again i have never claimed to be a space marine expert, one of the great reasons we have folks round here like darkreEver here, to correct the sad sorry saps like me 

also lord reever, dont mean no disrespect by that, i actualy always welcome your comments on things because i genuinely dont have the quality of knoledge you do. if you have any concerns about his profile, please let me know of them. 


so if that's good, we have our two profiles form other chapters. space smurfs and the not so twilight marines... ok know i'm going to get reamed for even mentioning that warp damned series here... then again saying it's warp damned is giving a bad name to chaos... my only responce to that is a sarcastic thank you to slanesh. 

now we just need some orange marines.


----------



## DasOmen

one marine 
two marine
WE NEED MORE!
come on guys i'm knocking at your door

... ok so i cant make a 40k version of the banana boat song in my current mindset, give me a few hours.

so now i give you a musical image that should haunt the lot of you... space marines singing this 





another haunting image braught to you by dasomen. remember guardsmen, post a guard during kariokie night on the barix door in case of commissar! he could be coming with sisters of battle to review the troops. and lets face it, not all sisters are as outgoing as these


----------



## brendxb

Username; Brendxb

Name; Taelos Palenikana

Age; 128

Chapter; lantern

Marine type; devastator

Appearance; Even for an astartes, Taelos is a giant of a figure capable of hefting most of the imperium’s most devastating weapons even without the aid of power armour. He bears a scar across his face and several along his body from what his commanders call very ‘bravo’ acts. His whole left arm and half of his upper chest is covered in swirling coil shaped tattoos made from his previous squads, each adding a new line with a symbol to remember them by as well as this he has on his back he keeps a Tally for every friend of his who has fallen in a sign to remember their sacrifices. Finally apart from the un-matching armour Taelos is a well-kept organised marine constantly cleaning his weapons and armour and keeping his hair at regulation length e.g. 2 inches max.

Armour; MK 4 Maximus helmet with a MK 6 Corvus body

Expectations; Taelos has faced many challenges with his brothers and has gotten past the troubles of death by in believing in the emperors power, strength and infinite wisdom. However he worries about facing a tyranid swarm with little support and as much as he tells his brothers he will find a way home, after killing every one of them for the murders they have committed. He admits it to himself that it’s highly likely that he and the others will not return. To add to this as a devastator he has come to rely on himself to defend his brothers as well as himself, working in tight formations bundled with a small force is a new experience for him, forcing his mind to go ballistic with planning and training.

Personality; Taelos is a calm calculating figure with a large sense of morality. He’s quick to smile and trust. However as a space marine, he has been trained in the fine art of killing or in most cases over killing, this is easily seen in his eyes

Biography; Taelos was born in the small world of khaal from a small reasonably poor family. He was the first member of the family to be brought into the marines after a recruitment force saw him fight off several kids in an organised fight. After discussing why he was fighting they reported his answers were fair and noble but unlike the other children, honest and to the point, while he showed fear, he also showed confidence a key aspect of an Astartes, putting him up for training. And so, he left proudly in the eyes of his family. However it was obvious even at a young age he was to become a ‘heavy’ for he towered over his fellow cadets in the trials but his size was only matched by his cool head and steady aim.

When the time came for his trials he first showed his strength against the armoured marine by being able to not only hold off against him but take him out using two rocks he found and used in his fists too support his blows as well as this he knew several points were the armour was weaker in order to allow mobility to the user, the most important he found was the neck. Knowing this he was able to rush the marine and tackle him to the floor but instead of raining uncoordinated blows over him and allowing the marine to fling him away, he aimed straight for the neck weakening and winding his opponent making him what would seem to be an easy target. But as a marine even dazed they fight furiously and were able to bring Taelos to the edge of conscious by the end. On his final trial across the death world of Oout he was able to successfully make tools by scavenging from his enemies before making a b-line to the extraction point making him pass the trial in almost record time.
Because of this, many officers had high hopes for him when he was put in a scout company but were shocked when his squad as well as a combat squad of marines were able to hold off an entire horde of armed rebels within a cathedral dedicated to the emperor. Returning from the battle he felt that he owed all he had and more to the emperor believing he had given him strength in his time off need. 
After he had completed his time as a scout he was quickly put in a devastator squad which he quickly proved was a proper decision. In less than 100 years he was a well-known figure who survived many foes of man and had become a hero for saving many brothers in combat. But on his 100th birthday he was given time off to recover from a tyranid wound which he had gotten after shouldering a tyranid warrior before stuffing a heavy bolter’s muzzle under its chin. To his surprize he wasn’t moved to a main medical facility but a simple hospital in the world of Khall. His arrival brought the new generation of his family from all across and as his wound healed he promised he’d raise the name of the maelstroms so that they could all serve in the emperors light. And so after returning he requested to his commander if he could be put in the next veteran trials and to Taelos shock his commander agreed and gave him a helmet with one flame around one eye showing he is nominated and after 10 years of campaigning he had collected enough tributes from his brothers and was accepted into the veteran trials and he has trained hard to prepare since.

Wargear; heavy bolter, chain sword, bolt pistol,

Other equipment; tattoo making set
PS: Whoa that took more time than I thought it would (school work and over such things popping up) but I finally got it up!
Also PM me if something is wrong or should be changed thanks (and yes I modled my character around the halo reach character gorge only not so killer like :grin: )


----------



## DasOmen

ok sent a PM to him on things he could fix. for anyone else wanting to create a lantern marine i recomend this site for names. will help you create a chapter appropriate name.

http://hawaiiannames.hisurf.com/index.php


----------



## brendxb

began editing character hope its all okay but I'm still editing just putting it up now in case RP starts soon. :grin:


----------



## Deus Mortis

Name: Arete Kastor

Age: 187

Chapter: Lantern

Marine Type: Career scout

Appearance: Arete has short cut jet-black hair. His face is chiseled and has a lot of sharp contours. His eyes are known to change colour under various circumstances, frequently alternating between blue, green and grey, but occasionally venturing into other more obscure colours in the spectrum. For a marine he might be considered gaunt. In truth, he has as much strength as any space marine, and his slim physique helps him to slide easily through the battlefield. He has no tattoos, but does carry numerous scars, most notably a trio of scar lines running down his neck from a lictor attack.

Armor: Standard scout carapace armour

Personality: For an almost veteran, Arete is considerably light-hearted. He enjoys sarcasm and humour in pretty much any form, and has been known to play the part of a joker. However, in a stark juxtaposition to this nature, he is dedicated, proud and (concerning the enemy) utterly ruthless. He has been known to derive a certain sadistic pleasure from killing, and will almost always target the highest ranking officers/targets with extreme prejudice. He is usually obedient to authority, but has been known to disobey orders in orders to pursue his own agenda. However, his natural talent at knowing how and when to strike and skill with both sniper and blade have lead to a certain leniency regarding some of these 'discrepancies'. He is a loyal soldier and can be counted on the be the first on and last off the battlefield.

Expectations: Arete has high expectations of the trials to come. He has known many who took part in previous trials and knows how many have returned, and this has destroyed and illusions he might have about the trials being easy. However, he looks forward to being able to destroy tyranids, as revenge for many brothers and some of his own scars. He also believes that his skills as a scout will help those he is being tried with and should let him be able to meet the feral xenos on at least an equal footing.

Biography: Anything before the Lanterns is barely worth remembering. For Arete, he was chosen because of a single act of either bravery of foolishness, depending upon your outlook. On his home world of Palma VI, an ork invasion swept through the hive cities. Arete's family owned a small munitions store in the under-hive. When the ork Waaaaagggh! came to the underhive, the populace was slaughtered. A few survivors held out wherever they could, hoping that their deliverance would come. For a month, nothing happened, they were the play things of the orks if they found them. Arete spent the whole time in the shop, hiding mainly in the rafters above the shop floor. Then the lanterns arrived, and conflict once again consumed the underhive. Still Arete hid, clutching his father's bayonet to his chest, hoping that nothing would find him. Suddenly, the front of the shop was blown open, and an armoured god flew through the shop. Next an massive ork followed him through, bearing a cleaver that crackled with crude electricity. The two fought, and the ork knocked the Lantern's bolt-gun from his hand and seemed like it would cleave the marine in half with his sword. A moment of insanity gripped Arete. He jumped down from the rafters and onto the ork's back, bayonet in hand, and proceeded to stab wildly at gaps in the beast's armour. The wounds weren't enough to fell the beast, but it did distract it. As the ork reached back to wrench the annoyance from his back, the Lantern grabbed his bolter. Three shots rang out, and the beast fell forward. 

After the world have been liberated from the ork invasion, Arete was spirited away with the Lanterns to hopefully become one of them. He was a gifted scout, naturally skilled at marksmanship and operating behind enemy lines. Arete and his sergeant grew very close, and Arete was known to spar and practice regularly with his sergeant. The two were almost inseparable, and his sergeant taught him everything he knew and helped him to hone his natural talents. He was introduced when the Lantern's were not even up to 50% strength, and grew, through the hearing of the devastation on Lumos and his home worlds similar fate, to hate all xenos. However, his hatred flared into a raging inferno towards the Tyranids on Gamoi. The world was besieged by the Tyranids, and Arete's squad was sent to disrupt the enemy by any means necessary. Destroying spawn pools, eliminating high value targets, anything. In one of the last missions they were sent on, Arete’s squad was attacked by a trio of lictors. They were all killed bar him and his sergeant and the alpha lictor. The two fought like any astartes would, without fear and selflessly. Unfortunately, the lector cornered the sergeant, and as it drove its claws through his sergeant’s chest, he threw Arete his power sword, which he used to stab it from behind. 

With no brothers, his greatest friend dead, but a mission to do, Arete shouldered his sniper rifle and sheathed the power sword and set off. Working his way cautiously through the undergrowth, Arete moved towards the position him and his squad had been sent to investigate. Several patrols had gone missing, and Arete found out why. He was nestled on the ledge over-looking a massive chasm, filled with spawning pools, spore towers and, increadably, a Nord Queen. This was the hub of enemy activity, and with the numbers Arete saw, he knew that if the Tyranids were allowed to launch an attack on their terms, many more brothers would die. So, he grabbed his vox, and told his captain what he saw. Minutes later, Thunderhawks dropped flaming death from above on the xenos scum and a full scale assault was launched. Thousands of Tyranids died in those first few moments. Tyrants roared in challenge, but the Astartes had them by surprise and they had to defend, not attack as they were best suited to. However, proudly, Arete claimed several kills that day from his well hidden position, notably several warrior primes and a carnifex. It was over in less than an hour, and with bolter and flame the Lanterns had cleansed the Tyranids and destroyed the main Hive Mind conduit. The Tyranids, now incredibly disrupted and disorganized, were pushed back, but Arete has never forgiven them for the death of his squad. 

Normally, he would have been raised to the rank of full battle brother, but he didn't. Instead, he requested to keep the mantle of scout and teach future generations how to become Astartes themselves, and what it meant. He had learnt all that he could have and more from his sergeant, and had proven himself as a capable lone marine and team-worker. In light of the value of his information in the recent conflict, and due to the passion with which he petitioned his senior commanders, they relented and he was elevated to scout sergeant. Since then, Arete has gone from strength to strength. His protégées have always been some of the most dependable, well-rounded warriors. His own skills have become increasingly honed. He is one of the best marksmen which the Lanterns possess and is almost as gifted with his own mentor’s power sword, which he still carries. Many of his pupils had previously requested that he be appointed to a veteran status, a rare status for a scout sergeant to hold, but no one would endorse him. However, after an event on Katais III where Arete lead a team of 4 other scouts behind Tau lines, eliminated the Ethereal and destroyed their long range communication tower allowing the Lanterns to massacre the incoherent xenos, he was elected to take part in the next rotation of trials. Since then he has been honing his skills further still, knowing they will need to be razor sharp if he is to survive the coming trials.

WARGEAR: Sniper rifle, power sword, bolt pistol, frag and krak grenades

So, hope you like him :victory: Let me know if there is anything you'd like me to change.


----------



## DasOmen

the only descrepancy i can see in this is the time. the fall of the forge world was back in the early days of the chapter's history, shortly after they routed out the heretics they were besieged by the nids... the forge world being one of the first planets the nids targeted. during this time the ultra marines were acting as advisors to the young chapter given their progenitors were predisposed at the current time in another locaction with other concerns. during this time the lanterns adheared to the codex and were actualy a codex chapter. unfortunately the nids adapted to this extreamly quickly and promptly defeated the lantern and ultra marines in the area around the planet. 

if we look at time tables the lanterns were created in 738M41. they quelled the heretics in around 744. dealt with a ork incursian in around 748, and then the tyranids invaded, sacking the forge world outright in 750. when i was trying to make this RP, i was attempting to make it "at current time" in the warhammer universe, and yes i know that in itself is a tad bit of a female kroot hound. if any of you fluff buffs could help me on this i'd be much apreciated. 

also the battle of the forge world was a outright slaughter causing the lantern marines to loose the majority of their fleet. the ultramarine acting as advisers lost the entirety of their fleet as well, thus throwing the chapter in a bit of dissaray as their chapter master was killed during this battle. so for about 20 or so years if i remember my own fluff correctly the lanterns were without an actual leader. then comes the new chapter master of the lanterns and they finaly "take back" their forge world and start pushing the nids out of thier system. though it's hard fighting, their numbers constantly in flux. 

(when i say the ultra marines lost their fleet, i dont mean the ultra marines had their entire fleet there like it's their entire armada, i mean the advisor's ships were lost in the fighting.)


ALL THAT BEING SAID... i do have an open mind about all of this and it's a great profile aside from that one little thing, time.


----------



## Deus Mortis

There you go. Hopefully it lines up chronologically now, and you are happy to have Arete!


----------



## DasOmen

you're good man. i've been requested to wait till Friday to start the RP as sir san of tire has desired to join as well.


----------



## Santaire

I will take at least till saturday night as my computer just had a sesiure and deleted my entire character sheet.


----------



## William Siegfried

*Kaila Hide*

Username: William Siegfried

Name: Kaila Hide (Last name taken from the previous Chapter Chaplin Iron Hide)

Age: 187 years old

Chapter: Lantern Marines Chapter

Marine Type: 1st Company Kahuna/1st Company Chaplin

Appearance: A well build and strong man that has the body of someone built for both speed and strength. His upper body is well toned and is quite ripped, and by looking one can often tell he's experienced his fair share of blood and battle by the number of scars ranging around his upper body both front and back. His lower legs have few scars, most being around the foot. His face looks like that of a good looking man in his late 20's to early 30's with dirty blonde hair, and brown facial hair often shaved. His eyes are like most of those within the Chapter, that glow an odd orange or Green colour. His lips are a shade of red and often dry. He has a rather clean face with only one scar going down along his cheek from the cheek bone to his upper lip, left side. He has fair white skin, with good tan over his arms and legs. Across his body he has a number of tattoos that often show some of the honors he had won during the many battles he had took part in during his service to the Lantern Chapter.

Armor: Mark VIII Errant Power Armour customized and styled to fit the Chaplain/Kahuna of the Lantern Marine Chapter; He has a number of Tribal markings that show a number of other Chapter Honors he had won during the time he was studying under Iron Hide. Like any other Chaplin he wears a skull shaped helmet that has a few tribal marks around the eyes and mouth showing he's to be fear; the helm is often covered by a white hood. Unlike his other brothers his right shoulder plate's trim is made of gold, and is considered the only Relic armour piece he has. Pinned to his armour are many awards he had earned and won throughout his years in service to the Chapter. Also pinned to his armour a ten purity seals, each a different oath he took before deploying. On his right shoulder plate a skull insignia is adorned, showing how true to the Imperial Cult he is. He also carries a sole piece of Dark Angels Relic Wargear, most notably a power sword that once belonged to a Hero of the Dark Angels. Around his neck hangs two necklaces a Rosarius that symbolizes his office, and a Totemic charm (like every Lantern Marine). 

Personality: A proud, and often silent man Kaila who is near his second generation of service within the Chapter. He is strong believer in the God Emperor, and is often considered for having a stead fast and unbreakable faith in the Emperor and his brothers, more so with the belief that the Emperor gives him visions, and often guides him that have often saved a number of his fellow battle brothers as well as prevent any seeds of corruption from growing within the ranks. Also due to his trials he views everyone as an equal, and sees everyone as the same rank, status, and strength.

During combat Kaila is always calm no matter the situation, and is known for having the trait for being calm under fire, which leads him to help inspire more loyalty within the ranks during combat. He also tends to also lead by example by putting himself out into the front and show how a god of war should act and how the Emperor expects one of his children to act during battle. He has no fear, he has no seed of corruption, and his spirit can never be broken so long as he has the faith of the Emperor. 

Expectations: Kaila is unsure of what to expect other than to watch over his brother's and ensure things go smoothly while trying to achieve the title of Veteran himself. He also has a belief that the Emperor is warning him about this trial. 

Biography: Like many of his other brothers he was born on Servalst, where he was recruited at the age of 10 after proving his strength during a fight that would have otherwise killed any normal child without some sort of strength or will. He himself believes it was the Emperor who blessed him with the unnatural strength, agility, and will that allowed him to beat back a number of gangsters single handedly at such a young age. This would later attract the attention of the main Chapters Chaplin who would oversee much of Kaila's trail's, conditioning, training, and Gene-seed transplants. Though much of the time Kaila thought he was suspected of having some sort of taint due to how closely the Chaplin watched over him. So most of the time he'd often show he was in fact blessed by the Emperor and not tainted by often praying, and showing incredibly amazing feats of strength and agility during his training to become a Space Marine. But like most he was still feeling the hellish and brutal training they were forced to endure. no matter the injury he kept pushing forward, with the thought of one day having the power to save and protect humanity from its many enemies that continued to bombard and butcher humans all over the milky way. 

His training had been brutal, and he made it through a number of the trails already. His mid was so intent of nothing but the Emperor and his fellow brothers whom he fought beside through the trails, and worked with. Eventually he was 17 when he got the last of his Gene-Seed Implants. A common age for one who pushed themselves and proved their faith to the Emperor to finish attaining their Gene-Seen and start on their true path to becoming a Space Marine. However after finishing the Gene-Seed trials he was given another set of trials this one however would lead him down a different path on the road to his dream of one day becoming the Emperor's most faithful servant. The Chief Chaplin of the Lantern Chapter had requested to take a number of the Initiates for the trials of the Chaplin. Of course most of the trials consisted of study, and a higher level of prayer and combat training. Although most of his training was just as hard as the main Lantern trails, more so his Adventure Seed Challenge, in which had to fight Chaplin Iron Hide himself. The Challenge itself helped provide info on whether Kaila would be chosen for the chance to one day become a Kahuna in one of the 11 Chapter Company's. The battle had been a long, eventful, and worthwhile battle. Even Iron Hide himself nearly lost the battle if not for his experience. After the challenge they grew a bound of friendship rather than hatred. 

A number of years later (100 and some) and a number of bloody battles later he was called to meet the Head Kahuna during his studies. Not wasting a moment he rushed over to see why he had been called, and to get what he thought would be another "assignment" with another one of the Chapters battle company's to some world under their protection, however the real reason for him being called was to be sent to the Chapters Solitarium where he would meditate, fast for awhile. It would seem as though 1st Company's Chaplin had fallen, and the spot was no vacant. Kaila had proven to be one of their best and most decorated Initiates, having earned a number of Imperial Honors and badges, along with a number of Chapter honors throughout his service. While he was locked away in the tiny cell to meditate and fast things were being prepared for his new office. A week later he was released and summoned. Dressed in his new Power Armour given to him he marched down the sacred halls of the Chapter. The whole Chapter was there, each watching as one of their brothers was given his Crozius Arcanum from an Adeptus Ministorum Ecclesiarch, with both the Chief Kahuna, and the Chapter Master himself, along with the Chapter's Hero's. Shortly after he would join his Company and would inspire loyalty and faith into each of the warriors with the Veteran Company. 

Many years later he would be called upon to help with the Veteran Selection Trials. Kaila had quickly agreed to take part in the trial to select future Veteran Lanterns that would either join the 1st Company he served with or become a Sergeant in one of the many other Battle Company's, as well as becoming a Veteran himself so he may better fit the 1st Company. With the news he was rather overjoyed with this, more so since it would allow him to further protect his brothers. He wasn't exactly to sure why but he had the feeling something was going to happen. He believes the Emperor was telling him something and he was chosen to protect and watch over the selection of the Chapter's next veterans, while also proving himself within the ranks of the Chapter. 

WARGEAR: Relic Power Sword that uses flame instead of electricity (Right hand), Crozius Arcanum; Has a number of cloth strands hanging from it with tribal designs (Left hand), Standard Bolt pistol with many holy skull markings crafted on it.

Theme Song:


----------



## DasOmen

a worth while sucessor of the hide line if i ever saw one. so then, the kahuna suspects something amiss then? who am i to dissapoint.

we have one more, just waiting on sir san of tire here to post his chart.


----------



## DasOmen

going to be putting the IC up here in a bit. Sanatire if you see this dont freat, will most likely take me several hours to complete anyway so i most likely wont have it up until oh round 3 or 4am anyway. so you still have time to meet your own deadline there:santa:

now i leave you all with some music.:music:






ok post is going to take a while because firefox ate my post when it crashed.


----------



## William Siegfried

So when do we start?


----------



## DasOmen

when the internet stops eating my post


----------



## William Siegfried

lol alright, I shall wait! Although I shall also be working on my Chapter and novel so PM me when its up XD.


----------



## DasOmen

and it's up my brothers!


----------



## Santaire

Sorry it's late

Name: Lumis (re-named upon his selection in the honour of the fallen Forge World)

Age: 173

Chapter: Lantern Marines

Marine Type: Tactical Marine Sergeant

Personality: A tactical genius, he does not speak much, but when he does his words carry great weight. He is unflinching in the face of death. Steadfast and loyal; he will sacrifice all for his brothers and those who have earned his respect. He never leaves a man behind, once dragging a battle brother through a Tyranid Hive ship fighting off warrior organism the whole way. Once he was reckless but he has tempered that with experience although in times of extreme duress he gives in to his natural recklessness and acts without thought. He is quick to anger and slow to calm down afterwards. In truth he is a brooding man, given to melancholy and spends many hours in solitude.

Expectations: Either death or victory. To Lumis there is no in-between. He will either leave the planet with all his living brothers carrying 3 relics or he won’t leave it at all. He understands that his tactical brilliance will not be as useful once he reaches Luminos due to only being there with a small squad, all of whom he would not know. However he trusts that his skill with both bolter and blade will be useful once they reach the surface. Whatever happens he will be glad to bathe his sword in xenos blood

Appearance: Smaller and slighter than his fellow marines with a build more suited to scout work than front line combat. His features are sharp and angular and his close cropped hair raven black. His eyes are, so far as he knows, unique among his chapter. Where most of his battle brothers eyes are fluorescent due to conformities in the gene seed his were turned a hard black that seems almost mirrored. However when in certain light conditions the colour changes. His skin is unscarred which is remarkable considering his long and bloody career. He possesses only one small tattoo and that is of black flames curling round his left eye that, due to the blackness of his eye, almost seem part of him.

Armour: 
Mk 6 leg armour
Mk 7 torso, helmet, vambraces and gauntlets

Upon his helmet a laurel is sculpted wreathing his head as well as an iron skull being placed directly over his forehead. Upon his chest, cast in gold, is an Imperialis.

Wargear: 
Hesh Pattern Boltgun
Guardian Pattern Bolt pistol
Power Sword - On the flat of the blade swirling flames have been carved, emerging from a dragon’s head that replaces the crossbar. The dragon is worked to resemble the chapter emblem of the Black Dragons, a captain of which once possessed the sword.

Biography: So much has happened since his elevation into the ranks of the Lantern Marines that Lumis no longer remembers his life before nor even his own birth name. However he does remember his trial. He was put in the ring with one unarmoured astartes and 3 other hopefuls. The other 3 fought each other but Lumis held back, watching the marine. He slipped around the ring, behind the astartes who was still watching with amusement at the men fighting before him.

Then Lumis leapt. He flung himself onto the astartes back, hooked his sword’s blade around his throat and heaved back. The space marine was unbowed and merely flexed his shoulders and flung the young Lumis off his back to thud down into the ground. Then he spun and came forward. Lumis scrambled upright and held his side, gasping for air. He backed away and his eyes flickered around the arena. The other 3 were still pounding at each other, too caught up in their fight to notice the events taking place behind them.

Lumis continued his slow retreat, searching for any advantage. Then his back hit the arena wall. He’d been cornered. With a snarl he threw himself forward. As he ran he tripped and that trip saved his life as one of the astartes pile driver fists lashed through the air just above his head. But Lumis had a clear shot at the marine’s leg and his artery. Lumis lunged. Then there was a snap of metal and a thud. The astartes had stepped on his sword and snapped it in 2.

“Good,” he laughed and then picked Lumis up by the heels. “But not good enough,” the warrior sighed then brought his fist back. In wild desperation, not even thinking, Lumis lashed out with the stump of his blade. It slashed into the astartes cheek and the man jerked back, dropping the youth. Lumis staggered upright as the marine came for him. “Stop,” a voice called, commanding and deep. “Take the youth away, he is ready...”

Lumis passed from scout to devastator swiftly and without delay nor failure. He earned the right to carry one of the heavy weapons and did for a short while before being transferred to the assault squads. Once again he was higher than the average marine and so became a tactical marine 10 years after he first received his power armour. As a tactical marine his skills were noticed by the sergeant who, when he lay dying from the savage attentions of a Dark Eldar Haemonculli, named Lumis as his successor.

As sergeant Lumis proved to possess an amazing grasp of battlefield tactics. After 80 years of distinguished service in one campaign after the other he was seconded to the Death watch. There he learnt much about the other chapters of the Imperium and also learnt that his understanding of the xenos was pitifully small. Under the tuition of Captain Phaeron of the Black Dragons he learnt a great deal.

It was during a strike into the heart of a Tyranid hive ship that he earned his Guardian pattern Bolt pistol. It was also the mission during which Phaeron died. They had just entered the central chambers when the Norn Queen’s protectors appeared out of nowhere. Huge warrior organism charged at the 10 astartes who had retreated into a small firing line. Ferost, carrying a heavy bolter, had brought down 2 before a third shot him. The acid burnt through his heavy bolter and, had the heavy weapon not been in its way, would have burnt a massive hole in the astartes. As it was a small amount of it slammed into his legs and melted right through them.

Lumis caught him as he fell and continued firing his bolter one handed and, as the squad retreated through the myriad tunnels of the ship, dragged his fellow marine all the way back to the ship. During the retreat captain Phaeron was dragged down by a group of guardian creatures and savaged. Lumis then picked up the captain’s sword and used it to cut down a charging warrior. Captain Phaeron’s last act was to detonate the melta bomb strapped to his leg. The resulting explosion atomised both him and the group of Tyranids attacking him, giving Lumis time to reach the Thunderhawk.

For his actions aboard the Hive Ship Lumis was awarded a Guardian bolt pistol. He returned to Servalst after his service to the Death Watch was done. Upon his return home his first act was to take the power sword to Forge World Pele to have it reforged to display symbols of the Lantern Marines however he ordered that it should never be forgotten that it once belonged to a captain of the Black Dragons. He has spent the last years fighting and some believe he is well on his way to a captaincy of his own but first he must gain the status of veteran and despite his advanced skills and those of his fellows few dare hope any of the group will return...


----------



## DasOmen

youre good to go sanatire. you may post when ready.

also if anyone wishes to answer for the chapter master. luminos has a string in the year here the night is 6 months long. so there are about 2 more months to go before daybreak. this is due to a few things such as orbit, other planets in system, and varous astaroid belts. at the moment a massive gass giant is blocking out the suns rays.


----------



## William Siegfried

Alright who's turn is it to post? XD So far its just been me, Captain, and jonileth...


----------



## DasOmen

waiting on sanatire i think


----------



## Santaire

Das, get my name right! It is *Santaire* not Sanatire or Santire!!!

Anyway, My post should be up within 2 days


----------



## DasOmen

you do realize that was just to get your goat right?


----------



## DasOmen

deadline is this saturday guys. so april 7th.


----------



## William Siegfried

Alright, I'll have a post up here soon.


----------



## DasOmen

actualy we're mostly just waiting on the two that havent posted yet... if we dont get a post by those two by saturday, i'm going to go ahead and push it on through and get the next update underway.


----------



## William Siegfried

Makes sense. Hopefully the post soon. So far its just been me and Captain posting the most XD


----------



## DasOmen

update is up guys


----------



## brendxb

sorry for missing all the updates I've been out of heresy for a while. But I'll post on the new update. once again sorry. 

Also update is up now hope its okay!


----------



## Captain Stillios

Huh, this is odd...I cant seem to see your post brendxb. It says that you have posted and it even says that in your past posts but when I open up the action thread I get nothing...WTF? :O


----------



## William Siegfried

Same here actually lol. Keeps saying you have a post up but don't XD. Guess the thread might have had an error hit it or something XD.

Edit:

I was able to read the post by going to hybrid mode. Just scroll down and you should find it at the bottom of the list.


----------



## DasOmen

just in case you guys still cant see his post in standard after i make the update, i'll be posting his post with mine to make it easyer for you. i'll be posting the update once i get back from the store here. 

now then while you wait, as per my nature for the lanterns, i have not one but two things for you. the first, your chapter master demands you help support Dis movie, ja jour chapter mazter demandz dat jou elp zupport diz movie! for it is gud ja?





(German community i mean no harm, i'ts a joke. 

and now for the lanterns music...


----------



## William Siegfried

lol Been at the store for awhile now bro XD JK. And I'm... more or less surprised they made such a movie XD. I'll laugh.


----------



## DasOmen

guess what's finaly up? sorry heresy seems to hate me lately.


----------



## William Siegfried

lol I like the update. I'm going to make a heart breaking post XD. Everyone within the same company are considered to be almost blood brothers XD. Losing someone from the same company more over a veteran and hero is heartbreaking no matter who you are.


----------



## DasOmen

actualy wrote that entire post while listening to the song iron sky.


----------



## William Siegfried

hmm.. I think I'll use the same song for my post after Captain has posted seeing how his post will help me create more to work with and it also effects mine greatly XD.


----------



## DasOmen

so guys as always, i'm hoping to have the update be due by saturday, though due to my recent issues that may be easily done sunday. by recent issues i mean falling asleep in my chair during my post>.> note to self, order more bawls.


----------



## DasOmen

Ok everyone, i know not all of you have checked them out yet so thaught i'd post em here! 

the lantern marines finaly have a look all their own thanks to a very wonderful artist who decided to tickle my fancy with his wonderfull illustrations! these said illustrations are now on the first page on the FIRST POST to help better give you guys (and potential girls) a good image of these Orange marines as they've been called. 

for more info either PM me or head on over to http://studiocolrouphobia.net/2012/04/20/macho-macho-man-a-little-art-update/ and follow this guy!

so there you have it! images for just about everything you could want lantern related... well asside from the chapter master and an assualt marine going bonkers on his veteran trial but those are coming i prommise!

if you have questions on the images please post em here! 

oh and to pre empt one question, yes the bolter the tactical marine is holding IS a pele pattern bolter. told ya they look diffrent. the second barrel under the main one is actualy the flame lobber.


----------



## William Siegfried

Whoa... badass lol. I wish I could get a custom drawn pic like that XD. Mind you, you paid for this I bet XD.


----------



## DasOmen

so...






no one's going to lay claim to the Luminos pattern flamer in the clutches of the deceased veteran?


----------



## Captain Stillios

Right, gonna put a post up now, soz for the delay


----------



## DasOmen

will get a update up this friday


----------



## DasOmen

aloha everyone. just checking to see if you lads are still alive


----------



## Captain Stillios

Crap, sorry man didnt see the update  Ill have a post up by saturday


----------



## jonileth

I totally brain farted too. I'll get to it ASAP.


----------



## brendxb

anyone here?


----------



## Captain Stillios

Why yes I am


----------

